# Pb!!!



## cubED5799 (Sunday at 11:37 PM)

I beat my pb single today!!
I went from 15.42 to 15.03
im very happy


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Sunday at 11:43 PM)

Cool


----------



## gsingh (Monday at 3:41 AM)

cubED5799 said:


> I beat my pb single today!!
> I went from 15.42 to 15.03
> im very happy


nice


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Monday at 3:53 AM)

cubED5799 said:


> I beat my pb single today!!
> I went from 15.42 to 15.03
> im very happy


Nice


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Monday at 6:35 AM)

cubED5799 said:


> im very happy


who wouldnt tbh


----------



## cubED5799 (Monday at 10:17 PM)

Thanks


----------



## ProStar (Monday at 10:22 PM)

Congratulations!


----------



## Garf (Monday at 10:28 PM)

So what do you average on 3x3?


----------



## cubED5799 (Monday at 11:36 PM)

Around 28 to 31 seconds


----------

